# Best cell phone company commercial EVER!!!



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)




----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Pretty cute. They should have shown the kitten coming out of the bathroom with toilet paper stuck to his foot. 
MowMow would be all about the fish vending machine. LOL.


I wonder what they did with all those kittens once they were done with the commercial.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

OMG...I just watched this, but without sound since the ex and the kids are using the external speakers downstairs to watch a movie. I HAVE to watch it again with sound. Too, too, TOO CUTE!!


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Oh by the way. Look Familiar?! I think Waffles was the reincarnation of this one.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone care to translate?


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

I want a boy cat so I can make it wear a tie. 

Am I a horrible person? lol.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I have a dress shirt collar with different ties I put on my foster cats to wear at adoption events. I even have a bow tie! I bought them from a creative artist on Etsy.

Those commercials were great! I could squander hours watching cat and animal Utubes.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I bought a tie this last weekend at the state fair, I still haven't subjected the cats to it.

Cute commercial, I would like to attend the kitten party at the end.


----------

